# Savage axis 30.06 with scope



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

delete


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Pic


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Other side


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I will take it. pm me address to pick up today. or call 251-4245865


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Oops wrong forum. Daniel I'll call you. Mods please move to fire arms for sale- sorry


----------

